# [Original Thread] Let me draw your mayor! 『I will draw anything ♡』



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

*[Original Thread] Let me draw your mayor! 『I will draw anything ♡』*



Hello! I'm new to these forums. My name is Abaddon and I'm 18 years old, an illustration major at Delaware College of Art and Design.

I love Animal Crossing but as a full-time student I don't have time to earn bells in my town every day. I'd like to trade art for bells or if you have cool items you think I'd want, we can haggle! 


So far the only examples of the product I have are in pencil, and scanned. I'm able to do pen drawings (black ink and orange ink accents), or colored drawings with watercolor paint. Right now I don't have any examples for color or pen images, so the first two people to request color or pen will get no extra charge for the color or pen because I'll use them as samples as well.

Color Examples and Price!


> ALL FREE COLOR SLOTS GONE! Any requests for color from now on will be an additional 75 bells!
> Samples:
> -- ReXyx3 chibi style. --
> -- starlark chibi style. --



Pen Examples and Price!


> -- coming soon --
> -- coming soon --



I'm also trying to do digital art, but that takes too long because I only have a mouse! All work will be scanned, so it might take an extra day after i draw it for me to access the _communal scanner_.

Here is the --reference image.jpg -- I used to draw my samples. You can send me a similar picture, and/or tell me what items you equip/which items you'd like to be drawn with.

Style Samples!


Spoiler: styles! open me!!



Chibi style! 50 Bells
--abaddon1.jpg--
--abaddon2.jpg--


Cartoon style! 100 Bells
--abaddon3.jpg--
--abaddon4.jpg--


Croqis style! 250 Bells
--abaddon5.jpg--


Bust (for now) Anime style! 250 Bells
--abaddon6.jpg--


I also have this Dolly style, but I haven't tried doing AC characters with this style yet, but take a look! 400 Bells
--baby.jpg--
--girl2.jpg--
--girl3.jpg--
--girl4.jpg--
--girl5.jpg--
My New Leaf Mayor in Dolly style --abaddon7.jpg --


This style is more wild than the others. You can't really predict how it'll come out, but it's a quality product. This is more of my own personal style I've developed. Other than realistically rendered figures, I don't really draw in anything but this style, and cartoon style for doodles.




You can tell me if you do or don't want a simple background. If you want a complicated background, tell me what you specifically want it to be for 25 more bells. On all my examples, I don't consider any of those backgrounds complicated, so if you just want flowers, don't pay more!! Just tell me what'cha want.

I can draw characters interacting with other characters for 50 bells more, but I'm not very confident in drawing animal villagers, so be mindful of that. If you'll allow me to make villagers in "neko" style which is human with animal traits like ears, tails, or whiskers, it'll be a more quality product. But I absolutely can't do furries. If you want an animal villager you will have to buy chibi style, or deal with me humanizing them.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Reserved for updates.

Offer: Gatchapon system! 100 Bells


> If you don't know which style to get, or want to try to get a cool style for cheap, you can try this gatchapon system. You pay 100 Bells for a single character in a random style, and by an online generator, I will draw in whatever style shows up. If Chibi style comes out of the generator you can get +1 character in your drawing, a second drawing of the same character, or cartoon style by default. If cartoon style comes out, nothing happens :^)



Order Form Outline! Copy and paste this into your post to order. Color and pen are options


> Style: [Chibi/Cartoon/Croqis/Anime/Dolly/GATCHAPON]
> Color: Y/N
> Pen: Y/N
> Reference(s):
> Price Quote: --- Bells



Order Status Slots 


> Open slots:
> 1. Pokemanz cartoon style
> 2. Money Hunter croqis style [free pen offer 1/2] w/ color
> 3. John Lennon dolly style
> ...



Payment exchange
Please send me your payment AFTER you receive your watermarked sample! If everything is acceptable, I will scan it as it is in the sample, and send it to you with no watermark (with my username in small letters snugly hugging your drawing). 

Tips are accepted but they confuse me. Why would you pay more than necessary? You guys are too sweet.

_If you have any issues or complaints within my forum, please take it up with my complaint department!
_
Do Not quote this post, it is too long! We don't want lag :^)


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

You could try my mayor out, in color if you'd like! ^-^




Spoiler: References



Reference Chart:

View attachment 90730

Far Away:

View attachment 90731

View attachment 90732

Up Close:

View attachment 90734

View attachment 90736


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

The the first two request are completely free? If so could you do my mayor please. Chibi style


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> The the first two request are completely free? If so could you do my mayor please. Chibi style
> 
> View attachment 90923



You are mistaken! What's free is the first two requests of addition color or pen. The pencil is regular pricing. Chibi is 50 BTB. I probably won't raise the price after I start doing it though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> You could try my mayor out, in color if you'd like! ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In what style?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

-holds up bells-






in Cartoon style please I am really digging your Art like
holy moly it's Neat-O c:​


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> -holds up bells-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you want to try out pen *or* color (for no extra charge)? Or do you like it in pencil, as-is?


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> Do you want to try out pen *or* color (for no extra charge)? Or do you like it in pencil, as-is?


Pencil is fine, thanks c:

also want me to pay now?


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

wow ur art is so unique and just gorgeous! ; o ; will definitely get one done soon


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> You are mistaken! What's free is the first two requests of addition color or pen. The pencil is regular pricing. Chibi is 50 BTB. I probably won't raise the price after I start doing it though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'll do a Chibi please. ^-^


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> Pencil is fine, thanks c:
> 
> also want me to pay now?



You can pay now ([?] look below.) but it wont be scanned until Sunday! So you won't receive it until then.

[?]Also, again, I'm new to these forums so I don't know how exchanges work. This is my first time, haha!


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 18, 2015)

I was wondering if you could draw my boyfriend and I in the first image for chibi style? Reference link I'll pay 150 BTB for it :3


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> wow ur art is so unique and just gorgeous! ; o ; will definitely get one done soon



Thank you  I love your signature!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> You can pay now ([?] look below.) but it wont be scanned until Sunday! So you won't receive it until then.
> 
> [?]Also, again, I'm new to these forums so I don't know how exchanges work. This is my first time, haha!



sent

and yeah it was confusing to me at first as well when I first joined lol
but it's pretty simple all you really need to do is click the currency link your amount of bells will popup
then click that, and another window will come up asking if you'd like to transfer and redeem points
from a user.


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I was wondering if you could draw my boyfriend and I in the first image for chibi style? Reference link I'll pay 150 BTB for it :3




here it is! I will scan it and remove the watermark on Sunday

And, I misread you the first time, you said the first example of chibi style, so I'll draw it again with what you asked for with no additional charge. (Unless youre happy with this one?)


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> View attachment 90924
> here it is! I will scan it and remove the watermark on Sunday
> 
> And, I misread you the first time, you said the first example of chibi style, so I'll draw it again with what you asked for with no additional charge. (Unless youre happy with this one?)



No it is totally fine  However, if you would like, I can totally pay more for an additional chibi style?  This came out super adorable!!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi~ 
Did you accept my request? If so I'll ask for the fist example style of chibi in color. Sorry for not being specific, I didn't realize that they were two separate designs.


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Nebu said:


> -holds up bells-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is yours! It will be scanned on Sunday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Hi~
> Did you accept my request? If so I'll ask for the fist example style of chibi in color. Sorry for not being specific, I didn't realize that they were two separate designs.


Yeah, sorry! I'll try to do yours by Sunday. I need to find a minute to pull out my watercolors for you 
Also, it's not as if they're separate designs, they're both a "chibi" style. If you like the 'bobblehead' kind better then I'll try to do the 'bobblehead' kind haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MTurtle said:


> No it is totally fine  However, if you would like, I can totally pay more for an additional chibi style?  This came out super adorable!!


Do you prefer the more 'bobblehead' style chibi? I wasn't paying attention to what you wrote the first time, so I can do one more of no charge <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 18, 2015)

/smooshes drawing against face/ 

even though it's not the scanned one I love it so much aaahhhh <3


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> Do you prefer the more 'bobblehead' style chibi? I wasn't paying attention to what you wrote the first time, so I can do one more of no charge <3



I think so! And it is okay  I don't mind paying for more


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> I think so! And it is okay  I don't mind paying for more



Well, Miss Turtle! You already paid 50 more than you should have the first time, so keep your bells! :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> /smooshes drawing against face/
> 
> even though it's not the scanned one I love it so much aaahhhh <3



I'm glad you like it <3 You will get your scanned copy on Sunday.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 18, 2015)

> Yeah, sorry! I'll try to do yours by Sunday. I need to find a minute to pull out my watercolors for you
> Also, it's not as if they're separate designs, they're both a "chibi" style. If you like the 'bobblehead' kind better then I'll try to do the 'bobblehead' kind haha.



Okiidokes! Thanks so much! ^-^ 
I can't wait, your art is amazing btw~


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Could I have a Chibi of my character please? 
Great stuff you got here! Keep it up!
Here's the link to my character's sta.sh: http://sta.sh/2mmre2dw5vy


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> Well, Miss Turtle! You already paid 50 more than you should have the first time, so keep your bells! :^)



Thanks


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 18, 2015)

free bro bump for you ;*


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 18, 2015)

I love your art omg
Would you be willing to do my OCs as a couple drawing? o:
If not I'll just request my mayor. x)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2015)

your art is lovely! if youre still taking orders id love to see my OC bridgette and one of her boyfriends if possible in cartoon style ;v; http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread

just let me know if so and however much and ill send the tbt later, going out now. thank you so much for hte consideration!! (itd be 150 tbt, correct?)


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I love your art omg
> Would you be willing to do my OCs as a couple drawing? o:
> If not I'll just request my mayor. x)



As you can see MTurtle got her and her boyfriend chibi-fied  the title is "mayor" so as to target people who are looking for humans drawn, because I'm not good at drawing animals. but yeah, this is basically an any human art shop. Just so long as you have references I can draw it ;9

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> your art is lovely! if youre still taking orders id love to see my OC bridgette and one of her boyfriends if possible in cartoon style ;v; http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?267945-Doggie-s-Art-Request-Thread
> 
> just let me know if so and however much and ill send the tbt later, going out now. thank you so much for hte consideration!! (itd be 150 tbt, correct?)



Yes  ! 150 bells. You want me to randomly choose which 2nd OC you want you of those three boys?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> As you can see MTurtle got her and her boyfriend chibi-fied  the title is "mayor" so as to target people who are looking for humans drawn, because I'm not good at drawing animals. but yeah, this is basically an any human art shop. Just so long as you have references I can draw it ;9



Alright! I saw that but just wanted to make sure! Some artists are very selective about what they draw. c:

Anyways, I would like these two hanging out together: Nathan & Alex
Cartoon style please!
If you want to add any animal features to Alex you can, but you don't have to!
Use the non-spiked hairstyle for Nathan too.
If you need more info, just click on the OC + Mayor Refs link in my signature. I have detailed descriptions for each character!
Just let me know when you want me to pay! Thanks so much~


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Alright! I saw that but just wanted to make sure! Some artists are very selective about what they draw. c:
> 
> Anyways, I would like these two hanging out together: Nathan & Alex
> Cartoon style please!
> ...



Accepted! 150 Bells. I would like it if people give me their payments after they see the watermarked sample. But you can pay whenever.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> As you can see MTurtle got her and her boyfriend chibi-fied  the title is "mayor" so as to target people who are looking for humans drawn, because I'm not good at drawing animals. but yeah, this is basically an any human art shop. Just so long as you have references I can draw it ;9
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sorry, it would be the first section with bridgette, and whichever one of her three boyfriends you prefer with her, haha. theyre all in the same post. (and a romantic pose if you can!)
thank you so much again!!!


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Okiidokes! Thanks so much! ^-^
> I can't wait, your art is amazing btw~



Here is your sample!


If everything is ok please forward me 50 Bells!

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> Could I have a Chibi of my character please?
> Great stuff you got here! Keep it up!
> Here's the link to my character's sta.sh: http://sta.sh/2mmre2dw5vy



I really enjoyed coloring this one! The coloring is free one time only, you owe me 50 Bells, I will get these scanned tomorrow <3 !


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 18, 2015)

wehs they look great omg <33


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 18, 2015)

omg would you totally be willing to draw the couple as the bobblehead style in colour??? I'll totally pay *u*


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 18, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> omg would you totally be willing to draw the couple as the bobblehead style in colour??? I'll totally pay *u*



So I'll just change your order from chibi to chibi with color? it's 125 bells.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 18, 2015)

Could I get mine in color as well? c:


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 19, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> So I'll just change your order from chibi to chibi with color? it's 125 bells.



Alright  I'll send the bells now


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 19, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Could I get mine in color as well? c:



That would bump your quote from 150 bells to 250 bells (because you have two characters), is that okay?


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 19, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> That would bump your quote from 150 bells to 250 bells (because you have two characters), is that okay?



Yep, that's fine!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks! I love her! ^-^
50tbt sent~


----------



## starlark (Apr 19, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> I really enjoyed coloring this one! The coloring is free one time only, you owe me 50 Bells, I will get these scanned tomorrow <3 !
> View attachment 91040



wah she's so great! tysm, i've sent over the bells c:


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 19, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> Alright  I'll send the bells now



Here is your first product! I haven't drawn your second one yet.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebu said:


> /smooshes drawing against face/
> 
> even though it's not the scanned one I love it so much aaahhhh <3



Here is your scanned product!


- - - Post Merge - - -



ReXyx3 said:


> Thanks! I love her! ^-^
> 50tbt sent~



Here is your drawing!


- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> wah she's so great! tysm, i've sent over the bells c:



Here she is all scanned and pretty >u<


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

do you only draw mayors ;-; ;-;


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 19, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> do you only draw mayors ;-; ;-;



No! <3 I will draw anything. (let me just change the thread title...)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 19, 2015)

Style: GATCHAPON
Color: Y
Pen: Y
Reference(s): x
A bunch of changes though:
-Eye color is actually chocolate brown
-Belt is brown leather with gold buckle.
-No highlights in hair.
Also, she's a pretty serious person ^-^ 
Price Quote: 175 Bells 

Thank you  If the GATCHAPON turns out Chibi, I want her pose to be in a cute pout thing. Otherwise it doesn't matter o3o


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 19, 2015)

Dolly Style plz
Color: N (pencil is fine)
Pen: Nah
Reference(s): y'know how my mayor looks already (okta via btw)
Price Quote: 400 Bells (no tax included)

thx ; *


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Emzy (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry to bother LOL maybe i'm just dumb but are the bells u refer to in game bells or tbt?


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 20, 2015)

Emzy said:


> Sorry to bother LOL maybe i'm just dumb but are the bells u refer to in game bells or tbt?



TBT Bells :^)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 20, 2015)

iluuuuuuuuuu


----------



## davroslek (Apr 20, 2015)

Gah, i just need 21 TBT! How can I earn it quickly?


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 21, 2015)

davroslek said:


> Gah, i just need 21 TBT! How can I earn it quickly?



Since you're new I can offer 20 bells for a pencil chibi =u=

- - - Post Merge - - -



MTurtle said:


> Alright  I'll send the bells now



obviously this is not in color but I wanted to show you what I have right now. I've been busy with schoolwork heh.


- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> wehs they look great omg <33



here is what I have right now, today I am working (yay!) so I will scan this in the evening.

if this is okay I'll go ahead and scan it, but I'm not sure if it's okay. I couldn't really understand the references, but I did my best >p<


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 21, 2015)

That's super adorable! I'm excited to see it in color


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> Since you're new I can offer 20 bells for a pencil chibi =u=
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



oH MY GOSH I LOVE IT AH///// THANK YOU SO MUCH SCREAMS <33333 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im so excited oh my goodness its beautiful, thank you so much!!!!!! QvQ


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 21, 2015)

MTurtle said:


> That's super adorable! I'm excited to see it in color



Here it is!

And you already paid! everything's cool, enjoy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oH MY GOSH I LOVE IT AH///// THANK YOU SO MUCH SCREAMS <33333 eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee im so excited oh my goodness its beautiful, thank you so much!!!!!! QvQ



Aaalll scanned

I received your payment, thanks :^)!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2015)

thank you so incredibly much TvT i adore it!!!! its wonderful, thank you thank you thank you <333333333


----------



## MTurtle (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks so much


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 22, 2015)

'let me draw your mayor' threads are popping all over the place


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 22, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> 'let me draw your mayor' threads are popping all over the place



I know right! it's so rude!! I was the first, haha. They all wanna taste of the lime light


----------



## jojoeyes (Apr 28, 2015)

*Sorry I haven't been active for a few days! I'm busy with finals.*


----------



## Money Hunter (Apr 28, 2015)

No problem! Take your time :3


----------



## Beardo (Apr 28, 2015)

Style: [Chibi/Cartoon/Croqis/Anime/Dolly/GATCHAPON] Gatchapon!
Color: Yes
Pen: Yes
Reference(s): In my signature (Mary Onette)
Price Quote: 100 bells


----------



## jojoeyes (May 9, 2015)

big news and apologies because my computer is broken and so is my phone. im at the library right now sorting everything out. i cant look at references without my computer and i cant take preview pictures without my phone and i cant do anything and im really upset

if/when i get a new kind of steady computing unit i will tell you guys but for now im sorry for the inconvenience ;_;


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

jojoeyes said:


> big news and apologies because my computer is broken and so is my phone. im at the library right now sorting everything out. i cant look at references without my computer and i cant take preview pictures without my phone and i cant do anything and im really upset
> 
> if/when i get a new kind of steady computing unit i will tell you guys but for now im sorry for the inconvenience ;_;



I'm sorry! Sounds frustrating.
I hope you get a stable computer soon.


----------

